# uh oh! I think one of my new frogs ate moss!



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, everything seemed good yesterday. I received three juvenile cobalts from Kris Dietz and they all looked very healthy. I fed them this morning, and the little female was snacking on flies, and then zapped her tongue out and ate a small, fruit fly sized bit of moss :shock: I think she mistaked it for food. She acted as if she didn't like the taste, but I think she swallowed it. It wasn't real large, but there's been a *possibility I lost my adult male from impaction a month ago. I do not want this to happen again, particularly with a frog I got yesterday.

Is it really that serious? I'm not too worried, but considered what could have happened a month ago, its enough to make my stomach lurch a bit. The frogs are on mostly paper towel, leaf litter, and the moss from the shipping deli cup.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have seen my terribili eat leaves, moss and etc.. they are still doing well. They should be fine, and I believe most impactions are caused by parasite build up and not something they ate. Maybe one of the vets on the board will speak up with some more info.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I would think that impactions due to ingested material are largely caused by inorganic materials (i.e. gravel, perlite). While darts are entirely carnivorous, I bet that their digestive system can still handle small quantities of plant matter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

It will probably clean their system. :? :lol:


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Agreed you should probably be okay. You want to avoid long, stringy moss... like spanish moss. Have heard reports from reputable people (zoos) of moss hanging out of both ends. Frog died shortly thereafter.

But with a "fruit fly sized" bit, I suspect no problems.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> I have seen my terribili eat leaves, moss and etc.. they are still doing well. They should be fine, and I believe most impactions are caused by parasite build up and not something they ate. Maybe one of the vets on the board will speak up with some more info.



That's very interesting about the parasite buildup. And with reference to what Dane said, it could provide a clue to my male tincs death. Yes, unfortunately Kyle, the tinc I spent so long trying to help had to be euthanized a month ago....seems like it could have been something else now other than impaction, but unfortunately I wasn't able to get a necropsy done. 

I generally find three stools every morning in the quarantine tank. I've found two fresh ones this morning, and if I find a third, that should mean that everybody is clear.

Thanks


----------

